# Mish's Dirty Drops



## mishele (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright, I'm going to stop spamming the General Gallery w/ new drop threads. If you would like to follow my drops from here on I'm just going to keep posting them in this thread.
I finally started to get some of the lighting worked out the way I want it....yay!!  I still want to work on getting a better reflection and use the gels that I have lost!! lol

1.






2.





3.





Oh and.......YES that is a penis in the first one......:blushing:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> Oh and.......YES that is a penis in the first one......:blushing:



And #2... But #3 is definitely my favorite. 

Care to do a pull-back on your lighting setup? I'd like to give this a shot sometime.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooooooooo, me likes.

Yes, the lighting would help, but I'm curious on how you got the head on splashes.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

uh oh.

looks like the condom broke.


----------



## Destin (Jan 25, 2012)

What kind of timing device are you using?


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2012)

Tyler here is a link to the stuff I'm using.
The Drip Kit
I'll post a picture of my setup when I figure out what works best...lol 
The drop kit is fun. I'm not a very techie person, so I'm sure it took me a little longer to figure out all the settings than other people. The settings change every time you start. They even change while you are shooting.....lol The dropper is sensitive to how much water is in the container....=) I understand how the system all works together now and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 25, 2012)

The second one is too.  It just has an umbrella over it.



o hey tyler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and.......YES that is a penis in the first one......:blushing:
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> The Drip Kit



And $500 later, you can take all the pictures of water droplets you'd ever want!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> And $500 later, you can take all the pictures of water droplets you'd ever want!



5 hunge? Yikes.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

You could hack something together with a laser, photo diode, comparator and either an Arduino or a properly configured 555 monostable trigger for less than $50. Or just figure out what kind of drip mechanism they're using, and attach that to an MCU or 555 circuit.

The markup on these controllers must be huge.


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaahhhhh.......drop in the bucket!! lol Don't forget that you need the flashes too....=)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol... You keep taking them and I'll keep enjoying them!


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2012)

Here ya go......
http://www.myfinepix.com/article/55737/258941


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep. Using something like this

http://www.myfinepix.com/article/55737/258941

connect the air unlet to one of these

Valve, Solenoid, 1/8 In - Solenoid Air Control Valves - Valves - 6JJ52 : Grainger Industrial Supply

and control the valve open time with one of these

http://www.sparkfun.com/products/666

it might be useful to use one of these

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...7csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525374498

to permit more reliable timing

Then just program a delay to trigger the camera/flash using another digital channel.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool. Thanks! I might try this poor mans approach to water drops.... My smoke days might be over...I ended up needing an inhaler for my lungs. This might be safer.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Ooooooooo, me likes.
> 
> Yes, the lighting would help, but I'm curious on how you got the head on splashes.



The dude's fifty-something years old and still asking about head... lol

Good shootin' on these Mishele! I like 2 and 3 about equally.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2012)

I think this has turned out to be your daily game and, take it, you have become an adept in it


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooooooo, me likes.
> ...



Do you ever get too old to ask about head? 



Frequency said:


> I think this has turned out to be your daily game and, take it, you have become an adept in it


Thanks.....it's been a lot of fun!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooooooo, me likes.
> ...



Haven't you heard, 50 is the new 21. All the 50 year olds are going to Portland, OR to retire!


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 27, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Oh and.......YES that is a penis in the first one......:blushing:


 
Good! I thought I was the only one lol


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Haven't you heard, 50 is the new 21. All the 50 year olds are going to Portland, OR to retire!



Is this true of Seattle? If so my wife and I may want to reconsider where she attends law school...


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

Some from today.........:thumbup:
1.






2.





3.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! They are all very unique. Still like your flowers better though!  

That first one.. wow... that is wild!


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Gorgeous! They are all very unique. Still like your flowers better though!
> 
> That first one.. wow... that is wild!



Let's be realistic, water drops have been done.  The artistic value? 
It's been on my bucket list to do them, so here I am. They are kinda a "I did it" thing for me. 

Flowers have become the monkey on my back. I NEED....I WANT to do other things. I just have to figure out what that is.....


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 5, 2012)

Some pretty pointy penises here 

Other than that, I'm not surprised you would do an orgasm thread.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> Let's be realistic, water drops have been done.  The artistic value?
> It's been on my bucket list to do them, so here I am. They are kinda a "I did it" thing for me.



Yea.. same here... fun, but no real value! But still fun!  



mishele said:


> Flowers have become the monkey on my back. I NEED....I WANT to do other things. I just have to figure out what that is.....



I am looking forward to seeing you what come up with.... I have FAITH!  lol!


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^^^^I was think of you.....=)
Find more vodka? 
Kinda late for you....lol NO??


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> ^^^^^^I was think of you.....=)
> Find more vodka?
> Kinda late for you....lol NO??



No more vodka. The only thing left in this house that I could find is Sherry which I find disgusting.

And it's only a bit before one, I'm in England tonight. No work tomorrow, just a funeral...

And I'm posting your very own poem in that other thread


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^^ what is that #8 for you now?! =(


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 5, 2012)

The grim reaper never takes a holiday


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

Hopefully, this is the last for awhile. :hug::


----------



## jake337 (Feb 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous! They are all very unique. Still like your flowers better though!  That first one.. wow... that is wild!
> ...


Yes they've been done.  It's up to you to create something involving them that hasn't been created.  Have you thought about combing your flower art and drops in some way?Hint: refraction.


----------



## dakkon76 (Feb 5, 2012)

And here I thought #3 looked the most phalic...


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

jake337 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I have some tricks up my sleeve....lol But I'm still learning how to make the drop and splashes I want.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 5, 2012)

I keep reading the title as Dirty Man Drops. And I love todays work! Pretty colors <3


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 24, 2012)

top~


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a super set of drop pics. The colors in the 2nd set are truly outstanding.


----------

